# Which Sno-way plow for my 2007 Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4x4?



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, I 'm a newbie with a "new to me" 2007 Ram 1500 Quad Cab 4x4, and I wonder who else has experience with mounting a Sno-way on this truck...and which Sno-way I should put on it? I will be doing mostly residential driveways, and want to preserve the truck for my pizza catering business....so, I like the idea of the lighter weight, "light commercial" 26 series plow, but have been advised to go with the heavier 29HD....anyone else have specific experience with this truck and Sno-way plows?

Thanks, Bruce Lyon


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I am sure Basher will see and respond and have found him to offer the best all around advise, especially about Sno way. But, as I have used 24 series Sno way's for years on residential snow removal, your use of a 26 series would be fine. Great plows and easy on the truck. The down pressure will provide only what a much heavier plow would provide for scraping. Also ask about there poly edge. I have converted all my plows to this, even on my larger plows on commercial lots.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

BruceLyon;1389932 said:


> and want to preserve the truck for my pizza catering business....so, I like the idea of the lighter weight
> 
> Thanks, Bruce Lyon


OK, Bruce, I have to ask? How does one start and run a "pizza catering business"  I have seen many things done for an extra $ in the off season, but doing the food thing along with snow plowing is a new one, LOl 
Don't get me wrong, people do like their pizza (as do I), but I am wondering how you would cater an entire event with just pizza? Are you doing weddings too?


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I thank the 26 with lexan moldbord would work for you and your truck. Go to there site and look at the weight between the two.
my 24d is around 400lbs. And basher should see this and chim in and for ploy edge I dont know. 

I love my Z


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Gents, Basher has been very helpful, and has an encyclopedic knowledge of these rigs. If I lived closer to his biz, I'd just go buy from him and have his shop install it, but I also want to work with a shop in my 'hood, so that I can get quick service when I break it in a storm...My quandry is coming down to how my truck is defined...all my docs call it a quad cab, and the mega cab is how Dodge difines the newer, larger cab truck in the new generation trucks...The Sno-way site says a 26 series should go on a 1500 pickup, and a 29 series should go on a Mega Cab...I'm gonna call Basher after Christmas. Thanks again for your help.

Superdog1: Check out my web site at www.VictoriasWoodFiredPizza.com . The Neapolitan Pizza business is my primary biz, and I am starting the plow biz to have an income stream during my off months. My moblie kitchen/oven-trailer is about 7,000 pounds, and this truck handles it beautifully, (unlike my 12 year old Tahoe). Best, B


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

When it comes to SnoWay, do whatever Basher advises.


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Dog Napper...They used to call me that, till I got married. I love your truck description. Happy Holidays.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

29HD series without a doubt. There's no 26 series mount for that truck anyway, making the correct (per the manufacture) choice obvious anyway.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

BruceLyon;1390234 said:


> Thanks Gents, Basher has been very helpful, and has an encyclopedic knowledge of these rigs. If I lived closer to his biz, I'd just go buy from him and have his shop install it, but I also want to work with a shop in my 'hood, so that I can get quick service when I break it in a storm..B


This ^^^^^^ right here shows intelligence. Now, follow his recommendation.



B&B;1390319 said:


> 29HD series without a doubt. There's no 26 series mount for that truck anyway, making the correct (per the manufacture) choice obvious anyway.


This ^^^^^^^^ should make it a really easy decision for you.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BruceLyon;1390234 said:


> ..My quandry is coming down to how my truck is defined...all my docs call it a quad cab, and the mega cab is how Dodge difines the newer, larger cab truck in the new generation trucks..


Take your vin number to the dealer and have him tell you if it is a Mega cab or a 1500 crew cab.

or register it here

https://owners.ramtrucks.com/Sub/Pages/OwnerRegistrationStep1.aspx

and find out


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

The Bottom Line:
Thanks to y'all for your insight...I thought some of you might want to get the bottom line.
My generation 1500 Ram truck ran, I beleive from 2003 to 2009.
In 2006, they introdiced the Mega-Cab. It is called a 1500, but is NOT like the others. The Mega cab, because, it was such a small production run, was "commonized" with the 2500 trucks, and was built on a 3/4 ton chassis...and as such is designated by Sno-way to mount the 29HD plow. The Quad Cab is not quite as big as the mega cab, and is built on a 1/2 ton chassis, so it, like the standard cabs is designated to mount only the 26 series plows. I hope this is of value to some of you, and thank you all for your help. Best, Bruce Lyon


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

...........


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

simple way of telling...do you have 8 lug nuts on your wheels or 5? If you only have 5, your truck is a true quad cab 1500, if you have 8 than its a megacab.


----------



## BruceLyon (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Jt....wish I had that advice a few weeks ago...I went through two dealerships, Chrysler Corp, then finally the "Body Builder's Group" in Detroit to learn the differntiation. Thanks again.


----------

